# Camp Chautauqua Campground - Jamestown, Ny



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hello
We are staying at Camp Chautauqua on Chautauqua lake near Jamestown NY for two weeks later this month. Have any Outbackers been there? I hear the place is decent.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello fellow Outbacker!! We usually go to camp chataqua every year and have enjoyed every stay. This past year was a little wet, but you can't blame them for that. There is good fishing access from there docks or even from shore. The pool is nice as well as the store selection. I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Dan


----------

